# Suche SC2 Gruppe



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Ich suche eine Sc2 Gruppe mit der ich Trainieren kann. Hab eigentlich an jeder art von Spiel interesse (1vs1,2vs2,3vs3,4vs4)
Ich bin noch nicht so gut (Bronze 19)
Über mich: Bin 14, komme aus Hannover (niedersachsen).


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Melde dich am besten mal hier an:

www.pcghx-clan.de

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

